
The Das Keyboard 4 Is The Hacker’s Choice - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/12/the-das-keyboard-4-is-the-hackers-choice/
======
lutusp
Quote: "That’s why the Das Keyboard 4 is so exciting."

Less grating translation: "That’s why Das Keyboard 4 is so exciting."

------
hubot
TKL/60% keyboard or nothing. Full size keyboard is so clunky.

